# Kein Internet trotz LAN-Kabel



## Drayygo (24. August 2015)

Moin moin..ich weiß nicht, was ihr an Infos braucht, daher liste ich mal alles meiner Meinung nach relevante auf:
Ich habe mir dieses : BIGtec 15m CAT.5e Ethernet LAN Patchkabel Gigabit: Amazon.de: Computer & ZubehÃ¶r 
Lan-Kabel gekauft, da mein WLAN-Stick ziemlich bescheiden ist.
Als Modem/Router habe ich eine FritzBox von Kabel Deutschland.
Mainboard ist das 970 Gaming von MSI (ich glaube das aktuellste BIOS + Treiber sind installiert)
Betriebssystem ist Windows 10

Zu meinem Problem..Ich habe das Kabel heute geliefert bekommen, und auch direkt angeschlossen. Wenn ich jetzt aber den WLAN-Stick
rausziehe, kriege ich dennoch kein Internet, und unten in der Leiste wird mir nur das PC-Symbol mit rotem X angezeigt. 
Sollte sich bei einem LAN-Kabel das Internet nicht automatisch verbinden.

P.S.: Das Kabel ist in LAN 2 gesteckt.

Gruß Drayygo


----------



## Icedaft (24. August 2015)

https://allestörungen.de/stoerung/unity-media bzw. https://allestörungen.de/stoerung/kabel-deutschland gecheckt?

Evtl. müssen neue Clients an der Fritzbox erst freigeschossen werden ( je nach Sicherheitseinstellungen)?!

Treiber aktuell? BIOS aktuell?


----------



## Drayygo (24. August 2015)

Treiber und BIOS sind aktuell (soweit ich weiß) und an zusätzlichen Clients kanns nicht liegen, da ich meinen Laptop mit dem kurzen Kabel ohne Probleme verbunden kriege. Internet an sich funktioniert ja, da ich momentan über WLAN online bin


----------



## Nachty (24. August 2015)

Du musst auch die Netzwerktreiber vom Mainboard installieren sonst läuft auch nichts. Glauben heist nicht wissen


----------



## aloha84 (24. August 2015)

Ist die Lan-Verbindung vielleicht im Windows deaktiviert?


----------



## Drayygo (24. August 2015)

Wo gucke ich denn bei WIN 10 nach, ob die LAN deaktiviert ist? und wo finde ich spezifische Netzwerktreiber ? Ich habe bei MSI Support für mein MB nachgeguckt, 
aber nur USB-Fixe gefunden..oO


----------



## Nachty (24. August 2015)

Wenn das dein Board ist sind das die Treiber!

MSI USA - Computer, Laptop, Notebook, Desktop, Mainboard, Graphics and more


----------



## Drayygo (24. August 2015)

Nachty schrieb:


> Wenn das dein Board ist sind das die Treiber!
> 
> MSI USA - Computer, Laptop, Notebook, Desktop, Mainboard, Graphics and more



Danke dir..allerdings habe ich den "Driver only" geladen, und da ist keine .exe drin...Muss ich den großen (~250mb) laden damit ein Installer dabei ist?


----------



## Nachty (24. August 2015)

Kannst du auch nehmen, den Treiber only musst halt manuel installieren über den Geräte Manager!


----------



## Drayygo (24. August 2015)

Soo..Kann zu..danke für die Hilfe


----------



## Icedaft (24. August 2015)

Das heißt es läuft jetzt?


----------

